# Dog with sore toes



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In the hope someones dog may have had this problem and you know how to cure or treat it.

Every year starting usually in September (this year in August) Shade has this problem, the fur falls out on his toe nuckles and the skin underneath looks sore.
We prevent him from licking so thats nothing to do with it.
He has had ---- Shampoo, mite treatment, allergy treatment (anti-histamin) but nothing helps. It will clear up in November this we know.
Last week the vet took skin and fur samples for analysis, the result today, nothing abnormal was found.

Shade is now 12 years 3 months old, he scrapes his right front foot as he walks wearing down the top of his claws so he now has to wear a shoe and we try not no walk him on the hard road if possible. 
When he stands for over half a minute his back legs give way, but on the move he is fine.
Other than that he is still playful, can see alright, hearing is not so good though.

Anyway, does anyone have a clue what it could be please?


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We Have had the same problem with our 15year old Jack Russle 
out hear in Spain on all four legs, Took her up the the local vet . 
The vet took skin and fur samples and analysed there and then ! the result , nothing abnormal was found, they supplied a shampoo with something they mixed into it . We were told to apply every other day and leave on for 5mins then wash off in clean water did this for two weeks back to normal again now .

Mike T


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats very interesting Mike because we have had shampoo as well, but nothing added too it, can you find out just what they added please?
Our shampoo is called HexoCare to be left on for 5-7 mins and rinsed off.


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jan 
Just spoke to the wife and she said that they mixed up the shampoo themselves , also said they gave us a corse of qutozone tabs (sorry I forgot about these ) for two weeks we have no way of finding what they mixed in to the shampoo Sorry.
Mike


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The vet obviously thought he is allergic to something and thats probably what Shades trouble is as he is allergic to lots of things.
Thanks for getting back to me Mike.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Mike, I'm not a spelling pedant but I think you will have meant "Cortisone" tablets. I know because I have to take these myself.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

WildThingsKev said:


> Mike, I'm not a spelling pedant but I think you will have meant "Cortisone" tablets. I know because I have to take these myself.


I knew what he meant, his spelling is as good as mine. :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It does sound like an allergy doesn't it? It is possible to test for allergens. The trouble is that if it comes back that the dog is allergic to grass or pollen or harvest mites (very common) then what can you do other than what you are already doing?


I will just tell this story about my last but one dog, though. in case it helps someone. She had a sore toe. It was probably caused by the two bones on each toe rubbing together. Vet advised dressing the foot to prevent rubbing. This I did. Toe would heal slightly but not completely. Back to the vet, more dressing and creams etc. It went on and on and on and on. Drugs did not help. My back was killing me from bending over and constantly bandaging and re bandaging her foot.
Eventually asked to see the Clinical Director of the practice. She reviewed the extensive case notes and then thought outside the box. She tested for Thyroid deficiency. Bingo! There were no other symptoms at all that the dog was low in Thyroid which was why none of the other vets had thought to test for it.


Hope Shade is feeling better soon. I wonder if putting boots on all his feet would protect him from any allergens? Or what about a barrier cream? Might also be worth a test for thyroid deficiency, or any other hormone deficiency. Old age is a bugger because everything starts to become less efficient at protecting us.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope you get to the bottom of it, Jan.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope you can sort it Jan 
It looks so sore, bless him 
Has the vet offered a hydrocortisone cream?, I only ask because sometimes my psoririsis flares up like that, especially around and in my ears and only hydrocortisone calms it 
Shadow went though a period when we were travelling , when the inside of one of his ears flared up from time to time and I must admit I used a bit of my cream to good effect on it

Since Croatia though he's had no trouble, I think swimming daily in the sea water cleared it

I'm watching him now though as he's swimming in rivers again 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks all for your comments, we know it will go eventually and I am not sure if he will still be around next year for it to start all over again.
The vet suggested a blood test for allergies, but he is not very happy having blood taken and we are not willing to put him through the stress `just in case she can find something`
You have made me think about salt water Sandra, salt used to be used a lot as an antiseptic when we cut or grazed ourselves, maybe???

His new shoes arrived today, they have more hard wearing protective material at the toes than the one he has.
This afternoon I planned to go shopping alone, but he insisted he should come along and ran up his ramp (a bit wobbly,but it was a run) maybe the new food is doing something for his joints.
He says thank you everyone for thinking of me :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not not sure about that Jan 

His poor foot looks raw, and salt water could irritate it 

Shadow loves to swim so salt water was inevitable on our trip down the Adriatic Sea 

I'd try a little covering of germaline with analgesic and see how that goes, with a sock over it 

It may just numb any pain 

But I'm not a vet, i just know what I do with shadow for little injuries 

And if I'm honest I've taken many dogs to vets for minor injuries and ended up treating them myself 

Just watch the shoes don't rub on his sore bits 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have decide to wait and see what happens in a week, I do think the fur is beginning to grom again and it doesn´t look as sore today as it did yesterday.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Have you tried bathing the paws in Bicarbonate of Soda?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tell us more 

Sandradrew


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tell us more drew

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Have you tried bathing the paws in Bicarbonate of Soda?


? Why do you ask Drew, it's not something I keep in the cupboard, will baking powder do?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan I keep a tub of it 
Alongside Epsom salts 

Albert bathes in it following scans, and in between 

I just use Epsom salts 

And it's brilliant for cleaning without chemicals

Or in combination with foil for cleaning silver 

So drew explain 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

Plus we make soda bread 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The salt water triggered a memory in me too! A lady in our village runs a "Salt Therapy" for pets. It is for pets with skin conditions and respiratory problems. It all started with one of her horses having a really bad irritation. She found a place in Newmarket, the headquarters of British horseracing, that offers "Salt Therapy". It is a "dry" therapy. They use some sort of machine to fill the room with dry salt I think. She claims to have had amazing success with it. It also, apparently, works on respiratory problems. I am sure we have all heard of the TB patients being sent to the sea side for therapy.

Just found her website http://www.norfolkpetsalttherapy.co.uk/

There is also a Facebook page.

Both Chris and I suffer from respiratory problems so we should go really.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very interesting Pat. Newmarket, my home town, I have never heard of the treatment, maybe something started in the last 50 years since I left. Blimey I'm old.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Bicarbonate of Soda or Sodium Bicarbonate has fantastic healing properties. Rather than me trying to explain, look it up in Wikipedia, much easier and a better explanation.

Many years ago when I was a wee lad, I used to walk my dog in open fields, I believe these fields may have been treated with various chemicals for one reason or another, probably weedkiller, manure etc. I don't know. Every so often the dog would go mad due to her paws being irritated with these chemicals. An elderly member in our community suggested that I bathe her feet in Bicarbonate of Soda, this neutralised whatever was causing her distress. 

I just hope this may may help.

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for that example Drew, I knew you were a mine of useful information.
I will now read wiki.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Thank you for that example Drew, I knew you were a mine of useful information.
> I will now read wiki.


Just like You Tube Jan, sometimes useful and some times useless. Over the years I have learned from many mistakes. One thing I have learned is to keep my mouth shut if I can't help.

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Unlike me, sometimes I don´t know when to keep it shut. A big smile goes with that Drew.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You wouldn't recognise Newmarket, now, Jan. We were visiting quite regularly, a while ago, to attend vet clinics there. I, at five foot nothing, felt right at home!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The last time we were there was nearly 4 years ago, I was shocked at the amount of traffic, I won´t be returning.


----------



## uzer_nayme (Jan 15, 2018)

My cats paws look very rough and have some signs of splitting in autumn winter so this year I bought paw balm, with almond oil in it, you could try this while his paws are still healthy it acts like a barrier and is safe to lick make is Wildwash.
Might be worth a try, hope it improves anyway.
Tony


----------

